# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Space Killer

## Gjeraldina

Loja me e re per platformen android !

Space-Killer eshte loja me e re per platformen android , e cila konsiston ne udhetimin ne hapsire 
dhe luftimin me anijet aliene .

Instalo tani : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...geraldina.titi

Vizito faqen tone per me shume lojera : www.geraldinallc.com

Gjithashtu na gjeni dhe ne Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geral...message_bubble

Faleminderit




Check it out ! 

The new android game 

Space-Killer is the newest android game with space killing the alien ships.

Best Game you ever played

Install by clicking the link below : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...geraldina.titi

Visit our page : www.geraldinallc.com

Find us on Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geral...message_bubble

Thank you .

----------

